# So Happy I bought the Tapes!!!!



## Karen Pollock (Jan 7, 2002)

Just wanted to say how much better I've been feeling lately since I"ve started Mike's tapes. I've only started on the second tape but I feel better already. I've been going out of the house for the last 2 weeks and I feel more relaxed. I start to feel that "oh no" coming on and I just say in my head "oh well, I'll worry about that later" and it goes away!!! I can't believe it. Hope it just gets better and better .....Thanks Mike!!!!!Sorry to sound like an infomercial but I can't help it. Its just so nice not to feel panicky so much.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This is wonderful Karen! I will pass on your kind comments to Mike! Thank you! If you want to share your comments on Mike's site, please feel free. It is always encouraging to others.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Karen, were all pleased to hear this and your on your way.







A lot of people wonder why HT works for IBS, but it does and its a great thing to try as we have been mentioning over the yeaars here.







all the bestKaren


----------

